# Saturday 8th June - Party in the Paddock @ Newbury Racecourse



## undertheweather (31 January 2013)

There's no artist announced yet, but thought I would pop a post on here in case anyone is interested in making it a meet up. 

There's a 15% discount on 10-40 tickets and 20% discount on 41+ tickets. 

Am happy to do some planning and organising if this is a popular idea


----------



## Irishbabygirl (31 January 2013)

What a great idea, and would usually be jumping at the chance, although I will be very heavily pregnant by then! 
Umm...not sure the races is the same without a glass of bubbles or Pimms! 
*Walks off muttering "I do not need drink to have a good time!"*


----------



## humblepie (31 January 2013)

Would join in the fun if not competing anywhere.   Wouldn't need tickets as have badges to get in but if a meet, would try to come along.


----------



## SuperNoodles (31 January 2013)

I'd be up for coming along to this, sounds like a fab idea  Irishbabygirl, I don't mind drinking your pimms or bubbles - obviously just to help you out of course


----------



## Irishbabygirl (1 February 2013)

Thanks SN that's really kind of you! Well, in that case count me in!


----------



## Crazydancer (7 February 2013)

Ooooo I could be up for this, along with some other friends (non-horsey) as we were only talking last week about a girlie day out at the races. Irishbabygirl I will keep you company on the fizzy water rolleyes as I've had to give up alcofrol due to the horrific hangovers I was getting! 
Let me check with the others and see how many we can muster, see if we can get the group reduction!


----------



## undertheweather (7 February 2013)

Let's make a list!

undertheweather
MissHocusPocus (She doesn't know she's coming yet!)


----------



## SuperNoodles (7 February 2013)

Can't quote on my phone, but can I be added to the list too


----------

